# Seatbelt tests



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

The Science of Pet Safety, Center for Pet Safety, Pet Safety Testing, Pet Product Testing, Crash Testing, Scientific Testing, Criteria, Pet Safety Advocate

The Center for Pet Safety tested four different harness seatbelts (unfortunately the brands are not listed, but I am going to email and ask now). You can view the videos of the crash tests on the website I posted.
I wonder if "C" is the Champion harness based on the side slide buckles?

Is there a truly safe, tested harness for dogs?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That was hard to watch.

I wonder what the response will be from the manufactures that claimed they tested their products. Maybe the tests were on a 10 pound dog? Makes me wonder how they can fail so badly and make the claim that they were tested by the manfacuturer.

Unless I missed it I did not see how fast that vehicle was traveling upon impact.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, they are not releasing the brands:



> Thank you for your interest in the Center for Pet Safety. Attached is our summary report from the harness (Large) crashworthiness pilot study. Unfortunately, we are unable to identify the brands tested - the pilot study was illustrate the need for pet travel product standards - which is the backbone of our mission.


I haven't read through the report they sent me yet, but skimmed through and couldn't find the speed there either.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- those are really amazing to see. Did you see on Restraint C: 

"This allowed the harness to open up and slide upward thus compromising the test dog’s neck. The test dog suffered a *near 90% decapitation* during this test."

Wow!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Wow- those are really amazing to see. Did you see on Restraint C:
> 
> "This allowed the harness to open up and slide upward thus compromising the test dog’s neck. The test dog suffered a *near 90% decapitation* during this test."
> 
> Wow!!


Yes, that was awful. I'm trying to figure out what harnesses these are and which one mine looks like.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Me too. I agree that the adjustment slides resembled those on the champion harness for Restraint C, but I'm not sure that the connection point did. I'm just really unsure... Also, I assumed they pixelated the harness where the company name would show, and the champion harness doesn't have the company name anywhere.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Me too. I agree that the adjustment slides resembled those on the champion harness for Restraint C, but I'm not sure that the connection point did. I'm just really unsure... Also, I assumed they pixelated the harness where the company name would show, and the champion harness doesn't have the company name anywhere.


That's good to know. I realized back on the other seatbelt thread where you posted the pictures of the Champion harness that I have the Champion attachment, but the harness I have is a different brand. I was going to buy the Champion one, but after watching the videos, the one I have resembles the first one closely-which fared the best-out of what they tested anyway. It looks like it is made well and is made from seatbelt material. It buckles at the back, but has two very heavy duty D rings that I attach the Champion strap to. There's really no way for the buckle to come undone, and I attach it to both the lap belt and shoulder belt. But, it could rip like the video and now I'm worried about how it could come off or get tangled on another body part...
I'd really like to see the Champion harness tested.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree on all counts. This is a nice study and all, but it's pretty useless if they don't release the brand names. I noticed the report (I also emailed them- same response as you) did indicate that they did static testing as well. So if anything, I guess they found that the static test results mirrored the dynamic test results. This proves that testing doesn't necessarily have to be performed on a crash test sled- which may reduce the cost of testing (my extrapolation). So that's probably good info... But still- REAL consumers need to know the REAL brand names! 

I do think I will be sending this link to Champion and requesting a response from them. After all, they do claim to have tested their product...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> I agree on all counts. This is a nice study and all, but it's pretty useless if they don't release the brand names. I noticed the report (I also emailed them- same response as you) did indicate that they did static testing as well. So if anything, I guess they found that the static test results mirrored the dynamic test results. This proves that testing doesn't necessarily have to be performed on a crash test sled- which may reduce the cost of testing (my extrapolation). So that's probably good info... But still- REAL consumers need to know the REAL brand names!
> 
> I do think I will be sending this link to Champion and requesting a response from them. After all, they do claim to have tested their product...


That would be awesome! Please post their response if you can!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

so is better to have dog in crate or not?? im confused on what to do! i hear some say harness belt and others say crate


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

rooandtree said:


> so is better to have dog in crate or not?? im confused on what to do! i hear some say harness belt and others say crate


I don't know of any crash tests that tested crates. According to the Center for Pet Safety's Facebook page, they will be testing other products (not just limited to travel), but wanted to start with travel products. Hopefully they will test crates too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Email sent to Champion:



> Please reference this report: The Science of Pet Safety, Center for Pet Safety, Pet Safety Testing, Pet Product Testing, Crash Testing, Scientific Testing, Criteria, Pet Safety Advocate
> 
> The report is making a lot of waves amongst the dog community that I interact with. The cited report shows four harnesses chosen based on their "on perceived strength of the materials and design, associated marketing materials that indicated testing had been completed by the manufacturer (3 of the 4) and the reputation of the manufacturer in the pet travel product marketplace." As a long time supporter of the Champion Canine Seat Belt System recommending the harness to many people, as well as a daily user of the system with my own dog, it is my opinion that the Champion harness was likely a tested harness based on the above criteria.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I figured they didn't actually test these things...

That first one looks like a Kurgo?

I did not watch the videos - what did " *The video content below may be disturbing and is not for children. Viewer discretion is advised." mean?
*


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I figured they didn't actually test these things...
> 
> That first one looks like a Kurgo?
> 
> ...


The fake dog they used was lifelike and was tossed around, slamming into the front seat, and was even almost decapitated. It was a real wake up call and it's really disappointing too. I'm looking forward to Champion's response though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Still haven't heard anything from them. Hopefully they do respond!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think Champion will respond, at least not in the near future. 

It will take a while for them to review the video, determine if it is their product and have their legal deparment prepare any responses.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I got a response from Champion. I'll post again if I hear more...



> Thank You for your information. We are researching futher.
> 
> After watching the videos, none of these systems look like the Champion system.
> The Champion system tested strenghth is 2000lbs.
> ...


----------

